# Upgrade opinions needed - upgrading from 70D



## Nevermore1 (Mar 13, 2021)

I've been very out of the loop, and out of practice, the past several years and have decided it's time to consider an upgrade and get back out there.  I currently have a 70D and have been debating between 2 options - work on upgrading my lenses and invest in some EF lenses then get a FF camera in the next year or two (currently considering the 6D Mark II as I like having the tilting LCD screen; I have 2, maybe 3, lenses that are EF compatible already) or upgrade to the 90D now.  I normally take photos of animals in zoos, aquariums (very poor lighting at the one I go to), or just outdoors, landscapes, and lots of older buildings with poor lighting conditions (places like closed prisons and hospitals that are open to the public for tours).  I've also always had an interest in astrophotography but haven't had the opportunity to get into that yet but do have plans for some trips to where I could try it planned for once travel gets backs to something that is somewhat normal.  With all the advancements in cameras I'm just sure if going FF provides as much benefit as it did several years ago.  Thanks!


----------



## Original katomi (Mar 13, 2021)

Not sure what to advise I am at the same point. I invested in ef glass 
As an upgrade I am looking at the canon 5dmk 4 or the 6dmk2
If you do t have L glass look at that before upgrading the body
By the way I made the mistake of thinking the 7d was full frame
You know 5d ff 6d ff so 7d ff 
Opps it’s not it’s crop sensor


----------



## nokk (Mar 13, 2021)

i owned the 6d and 7d mk ii.  for wildlife and aquarium stuff go with the 7d mk ii.  better af, crop sensor made your lenses seem like they go further.  you can use the teleconverters with af with the 7d mk ii, some combos didn't work with the 6d.  the 6d was great for landscapes and low light.


----------



## photoflyer (Mar 14, 2021)

I have the 6D Mark II and it has been great.  However, make sure you have the best glass for what you shoot first.  Also, you will miss crop if you "upgrade" to full frame.  I have an R6 and I really hope Canon makes the R7 professional grade crop sensor.  I like carrying both FF and crop.

If you like your 70D, a 7D Mark II might be a great move up and a good value.


----------



## Nevermore1 (Mar 14, 2021)

Thanks, looks like I should check out the 7D as well.  I may try to make a trip out to my usual camera store sometime this week if I have time.  They have the 7D Mark II and the 6D Mark II listed online but don’t have the 90D (which I believe I saw on Base when I went with my Dad a few weeks ago).  At least I can look at them and decide from there (and probably spend money on stuff I don’t “need”).


----------



## nokk (Mar 14, 2021)

Nevermore1 said:


> Thanks, looks like I should check out the 7D as well.  I may try to make a trip out to my usual camera store sometime this week if I have time.  They have the 7D Mark II and the 6D Mark II listed online but don’t have the 90D (which I believe I saw on Base when I went with my Dad a few weeks ago).  At least I can look at them and decide from there (and probably spend money on stuff I don’t “need”).


don't forget to check out your short list cameras on dpreview and youtube before you decide.


----------



## photoflyer (Mar 15, 2021)

One last thought.  If you shoot low light or landscapes you will really benefit from a full frame camera.  Full daylight wildlife and sports, the crop sensor has some advantages.  This is why I would suggest, if you get a full frame, keeping your 70D.  For me it is not either or but which tool is best for the job at hand.


----------



## Space Face (Mar 15, 2021)

Depending on your budget the 5Dsr and s seem to be going for a good price used if you fancy FF and a 50mp sensor.  I bought one to replace my 7D mk1.  Love it


----------



## Nevermore1 (Mar 15, 2021)

nokk said:


> Nevermore1 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, looks like I should check out the 7D as well.  I may try to make a trip out to my usual camera store sometime this week if I have time.  They have the 7D Mark II and the 6D Mark II listed online but don’t have the 90D (which I believe I saw on Base when I went with my Dad a few weeks ago).  At least I can look at them and decide from there (and probably spend money on stuff I don’t “need”).
> ...


Thanks, I definitely will.


----------



## Nevermore1 (Mar 15, 2021)

photoflyer said:


> One last thought.  If you shoot low light or landscapes you will really benefit from a full frame camera.  Full daylight wildlife and sports, the crop sensor has some advantages.  This is why I would suggest, if you get a full frame, keeping your 70D.  For me it is not either or but which tool is best for the job at hand.



Thanks.  I was actually looking at my lenses and forgot that 3 of them are EF mounts.  Only 2, the kit lens and an older zoom, are EF-S lenses.  The ones that are EF are kind of basic but they're something - I have a Tokina AT-X 100mm f/2.8 PRO D Macro Lens, the Tamron SP 150-600, and a 50mm prime lens.  They're not top of the line and could use some upgrades but they work for now if I decide to go full frame.


----------



## Nevermore1 (Mar 15, 2021)

Space Face said:


> Depending on your budget the 5Dsr and s seem to be going for a good price used if you fancy FF and a 50mp sensor.  I bought one to replace my 7D mk1.  Love it



Thanks, I'll check this one out as well.  I'm not in a huge rush to upgrade so I could hold off for a few months and save up some more.


----------



## Nevermore1 (Mar 20, 2021)

I wanted to thank everyone again for their input.  I ended up going with the 6D Mark II and while I haven't had the chance to really use it yet I am happy with what I've seen so far.  Hoping to get out in the next few days and really test it out.  I also got an EF 24-105mm IS STM as an everyday lens for now.


----------



## photoflyer (Mar 20, 2021)

Nevermore1 said:


> I wanted to thank everyone again for their input. I ended up going with the 6D Mark II and while I haven't had the chance to really use it yet I am happy with what I've seen so far. Hoping to get out in the next few days and really test it out. I also got an EF 24-105mm IS STM as an everyday lens for now.



Excellent.  As I said, I've had that camera since it was released and it has been  a durable workhorse.  You'll really enjoy being able to push the ISO to 6400 and even 12800 in a pinch.  The "Blue Bridge" shots I posted this morning were taken on that lens.  One with the R6 and one with the 6D Mark II.

Final bit of advice...skim the manual.   There are lots of little features tucked away that can really come in handy.


----------



## Nevermore1 (Mar 20, 2021)

photoflyer said:


> Nevermore1 said:
> 
> 
> > I wanted to thank everyone again for their input. I ended up going with the 6D Mark II and while I haven't had the chance to really use it yet I am happy with what I've seen so far. Hoping to get out in the next few days and really test it out. I also got an EF 24-105mm IS STM as an everyday lens for now.
> ...


I've been going through the manual the last 2 days and also got some ebook specifically on it from B&N. Unfortunately it was raining here when I got it on Thursday (I'm a few miles from you, I think) and I had to drive up to York, PA yesterday.  This morning I met a gentleman at Springfield Mall and purchased a 17-40mm f4/L lens from him that looks to have been really well cared for.  Hoping to get out tomorrow or Monday to play with it some.


----------



## photoflyer (Mar 20, 2021)

Nevermore1 said:


> Unfortunately it was raining here when I got it on Thursday



I wouldn't go out of my way to take it out in the rain but it is weather sealed.  The 24-105 is also so long as you put a filter on it.  The first day I got my 70-200 F 2.8 L there was a light rain.  I took it out thinking that I might as well find out now how well they hold up.  It still feels strange to have them in the rain (again light rain) you're paying for it.  Keep it covered, pull it out, shoot, cover it up again.  Wipe it down when you can.


----------

